# Masterson Station Raceway...Lexington, KY



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey racers! We are trying to get a new track off the ground in Lexington, KY. It is an asphalt track located inside Masterson Station Park. We have been granted temporary permission from Parks & Rec to use the space. If all goes well they may let us use it as long as we want it. Here are some photos of the track and links. If you have any questions, fire away, someone should be able to answer them.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

More photos...


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Video links:

Video
















http://vimeo.com/12127336


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

even more stuff here. This is a local discussion board. Thanks to Jared Kirkwood!
http://www.kyrcrc.com/forum/index.php?topic=130.msg921;boardseen#new


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Anyone near or in Lexington Kentucky is welcome to come race. We have been running VTA and 17.5. We have more 17.5 cars than anything else. Come out to the Bluegrass Fair this Sunday and stop by and see the track!!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

If you are just sitting around this coming weekend or plan on attending the car show at the park then stop by and take a look at some mini wheel to wheel racing! Follow the signs to the RC Racing at Masterson Station Raceway!


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Well we finished moving all the firehose to the other end of the section of asphalt. It has been painted with what seems to be swimming pool paint. It is very smooth and provides way more traction (even without grape soda) than the previous section provided. The track layout is in its early stages but is going to be very big. All sections will have a minimum of 8 foot lanes. This should provide a fast flowing track for the veterans and also allow any new comers to get around the track without incident. Since we put up signs letting the public know about the racing we have had 2 new racers and it seems more and more spectators are coming by to see the cars race around the track. We invite anyone who has an RC car to stop by and race no matter what you have. The only strict rule is ELECTRIC CARS ONLY. It seems that the noise of nitro offends some in and around the neighborhood close to the track. Racing is Sundays. Signups start at 5:00, racing begins around 6:00. We have on site electic, but be sure to bring a cord, table and chair. See you there!!!


----------

